# Setting Auber PID Temp, Time, and Other Values



## tallbm

This has come up numerous times so I figured I would try and write a simple "how to" for doing Auber PID time, temp, and P-I-D settings.

Auber makes a great PID, however their documentation and instructions are technical and also likely written by someone that isn't very strong with organized writing, documentation, etc.   So I figured I would make this post and simplify it all.  (Don't worry I don't think I'm the model of writing this stuff out, I just think I can take the good info from the manual and put it into a friendlier step by step approach lol)

Below you will see simplified steps for setting time and temp and then simplified steps setting the P-I-D values.


*Time and Temp Settings:*
This set of instructions will allow you to set a single time and temp so you can start using the Auber PID to cook.  Multi step setup is pretty much just repeating these instructions but for the additional steps if needed, which is often not needed (steps go C-1 & t-1, C-2 & t2 ... C-6 & t6 for six total temp and time steps).

Abbreviated Time/Temp Instructions for Quick Refresher:

Press SET
+/- for "*C-1"* set temp value
SET
+/- for "*t-1"* time, value="*4320*"
SET
Change values of C2 & t2 ... C6 & t6 to "0"


Single Cooking Step Instructions with Explanations:

Turn on the Auber PID
Press the *SET* button and the display should show "*C-1*" for about 1 whole second and then the display will show you the current number value for the step 1 temp
Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to increase or decrease the set temp you desire for step 1
Press the the *SET* button to lock in the set temp for step 1
The display should now show "*t-1*" for about 1 whole second and then the display will show you the current number value for the step 1 time duration to run
Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to increase or decrease the time in minutes you desire for step 1 to run using the C-1 set temp.  *IMPORTANT*: Make this a ridiculously high number like "*4320*" minutes which is 3 days so it cannot ever shut off on you based on the time/timer setting.
Press the the *SET* button to lock in the time duration for step 1


The display should now show "*C-2*" which is step two.  The whole process starts over again for setting C-2 and t-2 for the second step.
Set all values for steps 2 - 6 (C2 & t2 ... C6 & t6) to a value of zero "*0*" following the same pattern instructions you just performed.  You will never have to mess with these steps or values again unless you decide to do a multi step smoke.  I personally just walk outside and change my temp values when I need them to change instead of using multiple steps.  It's just easy that way and I'm never leaving a long smoke unattended anyhow.
Your Auber PID is now setup.  Every time you go to use the smoker you can simply follow the instructions above to adjust your C-1 temp value for whatever you are smoking.

I don't believe you would ever need to adjust the t-1 value because I think it starts fresh from that large number each time you start up the Auber PID. I don't think it remembers the time where you last stopped.  Feel free to confirm this on your own to ensure this statement is correct :)




*P-I-D Settings:*
This set of instructions will allow you to change your P-I-D values so you can fine tune the Auber for your smoker.
Member 

 chopsaw
 has reported the following settings for an MES30, where the settings hit and hold dead on to the set temp you enter in.

*P = 7
I = 208
D = 210

IMPORTANT:* Where you place your Auber temp probe inside your smoker matters.  I ALWAYS use the lowest rack of my smoker and clip the temp probe under the center of the lowest rack. Why?  Because it is the closest to the heating element and gives the fastest response times on reading temps from the heating element.  This fast reaction time will help the Auber or any PID controller react well and will affect your P-I-D value settings since behavior is all based on reading the temp inside the smoker.
I always have the temp probe in the same spot every time!

These likely work very well for an MES40 but if initial heat up takes too long or it seems a little slow reacting you can try a P value of 3-5 and that should improve heat up and speed of performance without going to far.   The lower the P value the more aggressive the heating, which can lead to more overshooting the set temp than desired.
I feel you cannot avoid overshooting on initial heat up if you want it fast, but you can find a nice spot in the middle of fast heat up and overshooting.

Abbreviated P-I-D Instructions for Quick Refresher:

Hold SET until "*LoCK*" shows
+/- for value "*166*"
SET
"*P*" +/- for value="*7*"
SET
"*I*" +/- for value="*208*"
SET
"*d*" +/- for value="*210*"
SET
*IMPORTANT:*  Turn off the Auber, turn it back on for settings to be locked and ready to use

P-I-D Setting Instructions with Explanations:

Press and HOLD the *SET* button for  until the display shows "*LoCK*" (holding the button should be roughly 3 seconds of time or a little more)
Release the SET button and the display will change from "*LoCK*" to "*0*"
Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to enter the value "*166*"
Press the *SET *button again and the display should show "*P*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*P*"
Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to enter the value "*7*" for "*P*" if this is you first time trying to fine tune your Auber to behave with an MES smoker.  A value of 3-7 should be a good range of options for P if trying to fine tune.
Press the *SET *button again to lock in the value and the display should change and show "*I*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*I*"
Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to enter the value "*208*" for "*I*" if this is you first time trying to fine tune your Auber to behave with an MES smoker
Press the *SET *button again to lock in the value and the display should change and show "*d*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*d*"
Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to enter the value "*210*" for "*d*" if this is you first time trying to fine tune your Auber to behave with an MES smoker
Press the *SET *button again to lock in the value and the display should change and show "*At*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*At*"
You do not need to set any other values for the "166" list of parameters
*IMPORTANT:*  Turn off the Auber and turn it back on for PID values to be utilized.  They do not take affect until the unit is turned off and then back on again.
That is it for setting the P-I-D values.  Chances are should only have to do this one time with the values provided but may need to follow the steps changing the "P" value if you want faster initial heat up or you are trying to get the smoker to hold "dead on" to the set temp.


*Fahrenheit / Celsius Settings:*
I figured I would add this in here since the USA uses Fahrenheit (F) and pretty much the rest of the world uses Celsius (C).

F/C Setting Instructions:

Press and HOLD the *SET* button for  until the display shows "*LoCK*" (holding the button should be roughly 3 seconds of time or a little more)
Release the SET button and the display will change from "*LoCK*" to "*0*"
Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to enter the value "*155*"
Press the *SET *button again and the display should show "*SC*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*SC*" which should be "0", do not change this value. (SC is the offset for your temp probe.  If your temp probe reads high or low when you test it in boiling water [don't let water get in the probe, it is not water proof], you can make the adjustments here to correct however far off the reading is)
Press the *SET *button again and the display should show "*out*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*out*", do not change this value
Press the *SET *button again and the display should show "*C-F*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*C-F*"
Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to enter the value you desire for your unit of temperature measurement, "*F*" for Fahrenheit or "*C*" for Celsius
Press the *SET *button again and the display should show "*Mod*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*Mod*"
Turn off the Auber and turn it back on to lock in the settings and see the changes, no need to change anything or go further
This is a simple value setting but you have to go through a few of the "155" list of parameters to get to it.


*Conclusion:*
If you made it this far than congratulations!

I know this topic comes up every time someone gets an Auber PID controller.  I hope this info helps and if you need to know more about rewiring an MES smoker to work with a PID controller (Auber or any other kind that is plug and play) then feel free to check this thread out for the simple rewire :)





						MES Rewire Simple Guide - No Back Removal Needed!!!
					

Lately I've seen a number of posts about guys wanting to rewire their MES.  I had wanted to post a quick and simple guide for those out there that are curious or those that simply need to rewire but need a little assistance.  Well here goes.  Disclaimer:  When messing with electrical equipment...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## tbern

thanks!! bookmarked!


----------



## tallbm

tbern said:


> thanks!! bookmarked!


Thanks!  I also just added an abbreviated set of steps for the time & temp as well as the P-I-D settings so people can refresh and follow the steps at a glance rather than reading the encyclopedia of information I wrote in that post hahaha.


----------



## MJB05615

Great info Tall.  I set mine up almost 2 years ago, and I only change the cook Temp each time I cook.  Works great and has elevated my Game to levels I never thought possible.  I read a while ago someone tested their MES 40 with probes all over the place and theirs had the higher temps on top shelf slightly left of center.  This is where I have mine.  The only minor thing is I have a 2nd chamber probe in there at the same place, but my remote that reads it is often 30-40' higher than the Auber.  It doesn't affect my cooking, I prefer both be closer than that.  As always, you are a wealth of info, thank you.


----------



## tallbm

MJB05615 said:


> Great info Tall.  I set mine up almost 2 years ago, and I only change the cook Temp each time I cook.  Works great and has elevated my Game to levels I never thought possible.  I read a while ago someone tested their MES 40 with probes all over the place and theirs had the higher temps on top shelf slightly left of center.  This is where I have mine.  The only minor thing is I have a 2nd chamber probe in there at the same place, but my remote that reads it is often 30-40' higher than the Auber.  It doesn't affect my cooking, I prefer both be closer than that.  As always, you are a wealth of info, thank you.


Thanks the reply and the info on your setup! :)

All units are going to be different for sure.  I have my element flipped and uncovered.  I also have a convection fan I installed to rotate heat more evenly.
I have a remote probe on left back corner and from right corner of my lowest rack and I have my PID probe dead center under the bottom rack.

My smoker runs hotter on the left side than the right side.  I'm able to see the temp across the entire rack and just adjust anything as needed.  So I put thicker portions of meat on the left side and thinner on the right side.  

If anything gets really weird like with a giant turkey I just adjust according to the temps.  Simple as that.  It all helps so the cook can be managed as best as possible! :D


----------



## Brokenhandle

Great info! I've never changed my settings since you helped me a long time ago!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615

tallbm said:


> Thanks the reply and the info on your setup! :)
> 
> All units are going to be different for sure.  I have my element flipped and uncovered.  I also have a convection fan I installed to rotate heat more evenly.
> I have a remote probe on left back corner and from right corner of my lowest rack and I have my PID probe dead center under the bottom rack.
> 
> My smoker runs hotter on the left side than the right side.  I'm able to see the temp across the entire rack and just adjust anything as needed.  So I put thicker portions of meat on the left side and thinner on the right side.
> 
> If anything gets really weird like with a giant turkey I just adjust according to the temps.  Simple as that.  It all helps so the cook can be managed as best as possible! :D


My MES 40 Gen 1 is also hotter on the left than the right side.  I have 2 remote probes as well as the probe for the Auber.  I may try your probe positionings to see if they can get closer readings to the Auber.  My Element is undovered but not flipped.  I don't have the skill level to flip it, sounds easy enough, but I have a working Smoker and I don't want to ruin it, lol.  Thanks as always.


----------



## normanaj

Thanks for posting this 

 tallbm
 .Excellent info for sure!

As I'm using an MES 30 I will try 

 chopsaw
 settings for my next cook.It did take longer to heat up but like I said in the other thread the temp was rock solid and the food was done quicker.Next warmer day I'm going to try those settings.

In an aside I've been reading about Auto Tune (AT).Is this worth doing?


----------



## normanaj

MJB05615 said:


> My Element is undovered but not flipped. I don't have the skill level to flip it, sounds easy enough, but I have a working Smoker and I don't want to ruin it, lol. Thanks as always.


This is my thought also but I have a Gen2.5 and my vent is on the left side and over the years the temps more or less throughout the smoker are somewhat close depending on how high or low I place the probe(s).


----------



## normanaj

To the Mods,Is there any possibility of making this thread a sticky or having a forum devoted to PID controllers?


----------



## chopsaw

normanaj said:


> As I'm using an MES 30 I will try
> 
> chopsaw
> settings for my next cook.It did take longer to heat up but like I said in the other thread the temp was rock solid and the food was done quicker.Next warmer day I'm going to try those settings.


I have a write up of how I adjusted mine , but it never seems to get much notice . Not sure why , because it's easy and is the result of me spending time in front of the smoker doing the adjustments and seeing the results . 


normanaj said:


> In an aside I've been reading about Auto Tune (AT).Is this worth doing?


I would say no if all you need is to get to temp faster . 
Before you change anything I would see what your settings are now .
Factory settings should be as follows .
P=7
I=600
D=150
So if those are your current settings and you just need it to heat up faster , LOWER the VALUE of I first and see what it does .  
People always want to say to lower P . That only works if I has no value assigned to it . 
Anyway , I can help you tweak it if you're interested in assigning all the numbers .


----------



## FreshGround

tallbm said:


> *Conclusion:*
> If you made it this far than congratulations!
> 
> I know this topic comes up every time someone gets an Auber PID controller.



This is great.  You, 

 chopsaw
, and others gave me help on this a while back, but I never got it dialed in, and for a variety of reasons I haven't been able to get back to fiddling with it.  The 2 things you said here which I didn't know was placement of the sensor and the need to 'turn it off and on' to lock in the settings.  I still have the chicken thighs you suggested I use for testing, in the freezer, and I think this gives me the confidence to get back to it with 

 chopsaw
 's settings..

So, thanks once again, and a Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to you and yours.


----------



## Winterrider

chopsaw
 , are those settings going to be pretty much the same for MES 40 or will that change somewhat for the extra interior size. 
Don't recall at this time what I'm even set at. Will check when temps warm a bit.


----------



## tallbm

MJB05615 said:


> My MES 40 Gen 1 is also hotter on the left than the right side.  I have 2 remote probes as well as the probe for the Auber.  I may try your probe positionings to see if they can get closer readings to the Auber.  My Element is undovered but not flipped.  I don't have the skill level to flip it, sounds easy enough, but I have a working Smoker and I don't want to ruin it, lol.  Thanks as always.


You'll get it sorted out after some tweaking and playing around with.  This goes with any smoker no matter what and with your PID it's like a brand new smoker.  Once you have it all figured out you won't have to worry about it again :)

As for flipping the element, it takes some drilling and using some hi-temp RTV silicon to fill any old holes so may not be worth it for many.  My Gen1 had element and vent both on the right so I flipped to try and help things out.



normanaj said:


> Thanks for posting this
> 
> tallbm
> .Excellent info for sure!
> 
> As I'm using an MES 30 I will try
> 
> chopsaw
> settings for my next cook.It did take longer to heat up but like I said in the other thread the temp was rock solid and the food was done quicker.Next warmer day I'm going to try those settings.
> 
> In an aside I've been reading about Auto Tune (AT).Is this worth doing?


I wouldn't use the Auto Tune, not with the settings being recommended.  The settings you are getting input on are based off actual tinkering, not automation that can change for various reasons :D

You aren't far off from the behavior you want.  Autotune will go WAY far away from your current settings :)



FreshGround said:


> This is great.  You,
> 
> chopsaw
> , and others gave me help on this a while back, but I never got it dialed in, and for a variety of reasons I haven't been able to get back to fiddling with it.  The 2 things you said here which I didn't know was placement of the sensor and the need to 'turn it off and on' to lock in the settings.  I still have the chicken thighs you suggested I use for testing, in the freezer, and I think this gives me the confidence to get back to it with
> 
> chopsaw
> 's settings..
> 
> So, thanks once again, and a Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to you and yours.


Merry Christmas and Happy New Years!
Give it a go when you get a chance.  It's hard to mess up those thighs so tinker away and eat well! :D


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm gonna have to check mine... It's not a plug and play tho (  I built it)... It also has 30 steps I believe (which I have set to ramp up for doing snack sticks/sausage in my smokehouse (3x3x4) ) ...

I also have 2300 watts worth of elements in it (800W from a MES 30 and a 1500W)


----------



## chopsaw

Winterrider said:


> chopsaw
> , are those settings going to be pretty much the same for MES 40 or will that change somewhat for the extra interior size.
> Don't recall at this time what I'm even set at. Will check when temps warm a bit.


It can be a starting point . Check and see where you're set at right now . 

Remember P is a setting . Measured in degrees . If set temp is 200 
and P=5 , the smoker will start to come out of full power at 195 .

I is an adjustment .  Measured in seconds . Controls over run of set temp . If taking to long to heat up Lower the number of I . To much over run of set temp raise the number of I . 

D is an adjustment . Measured in seconds . Controls the reaction to temp drop . Like opening the door . 
The larger the number the more aggressive the response . Decides how fast and how long to put out full power . 

All the number work together , but when adjusting I use a sequence . 
P first . 
I second 
D third . 
Make small adjustments one number at a time .


----------



## SmokinAl

normanaj said:


> To the Mods,Is there any possibility of making this thread a sticky or having a forum devoted to PID controllers?


Thank you for putting this together for us!
I did indeed make it a sticky!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle

chopsaw said:


> It can be a starting point . Check and see where you're set at right now .
> 
> Remember P is a setting . Measured in degrees . If set temp is 200
> and P=5 , the smoker will start to come out of full power at 195 .
> 
> I is an adjustment .  Measured in seconds . Controls over run of set temp . If taking to long to heat up Lower the number of I . To much over run of set temp raise the number of I .
> 
> D is an adjustment . Measured in seconds . Controls the reaction to temp drop . Like opening the door .
> The larger the number the more aggressive the response . Decides how fast and how long to put out full power .
> 
> All the number work together , but when adjusting I use a sequence .
> P first .
> I second
> D third .
> Make small adjustments one number at a time .


I think if you put thus in big bold letters, pink maybe with fireworks around it...well maybe not but knowing and understanding what each does for a purpose is very helpful and maybe easier to understand. 

Ryan


----------



## normanaj

SmokinAl said:


> Thank you for putting this together for us!
> I did indeed make it a sticky!
> Al


This was all 

 tallbm
 and 

 chopsaw
. I'm just along for the ride.


----------



## cmayna

MJB05615 said:


> My MES 40 Gen 1 is also hotter on the left than the right side.  I have 2 remote probes as well as the probe for the Auber.  I may try your probe positionings to see if they can get closer readings to the Auber.  My Element is undovered but not flipped.  I don't have the skill level to flip it, sounds easy enough, but I have a working Smoker and I don't want to ruin it, lol.  Thanks as always.


Hey, If I can flip an element,  anyone can    It wasn't that difficult at all.  It is nice to have an extra element sitting aside just in case you mess up the tabs on the original one.


----------



## chopsaw

Brokenhandle said:


> knowing and understanding what each does for a purpose is very helpful and maybe easier to understand.


Makes it easy . It's out there in other threads but it seems to get over looked or not understood .


----------



## tallbm

chopsaw said:


> It can be a starting point . Check and see where you're set at right now .
> 
> Remember P is a setting . Measured in degrees . If set temp is 200
> and P=5 , the smoker will start to come out of full power at 195 .
> 
> I is an adjustment .  Measured in seconds . Controls over run of set temp . If taking to long to heat up Lower the number of I . To much over run of set temp raise the number of I .
> 
> D is an adjustment . Measured in seconds . Controls the reaction to temp drop . Like opening the door .
> The larger the number the more aggressive the response . Decides how fast and how long to put out full power .
> 
> All the number work together , but when adjusting I use a sequence .
> P first .
> I second
> D third .
> Make small adjustments one number at a time .


Great input!
Yeah that is the general practice to tweak P then I then D.

It's huge knowing that the P value will ramp down/up power based on how far away the smoker temp is away form the set temp entered into the Auber PID.  Helps people understand when/why/how they would adjust it.

I believe most PID algorithms include P into their calculations and behaviors of both I and D.  So changing P affects the other 2 hence going P then I then D :)






SmokinAl said:


> Thank you for putting this together for us!
> I did indeed make it a sticky!
> Al


Thank you Al for making it a sticky.  I always have to dig through multiple threads to try and find the info.  Helping Normanj out made me think to just finally make a dedicated post that he might be able to follow and point out any issues.

Now all the info is verified and in a single post so we can easily find and point to it.  I also put tags for "auber" "auber pid" "pid" "pid settings" and maybe some other relevant tags so it pops up more easily via the website search function :)


----------



## chopsaw

tallbm said:


> Yeah that is the general practice to tweak P then I then D.


Once you assign a value to P leave it be . It can be whatever . I affects P by slowing it down , or speeding it up . That's how you adjust getting to set temp without extreme over run . 

Same with D on recovery . D tells P how aggressively to react and for how long on temp drop . 

Long story short , if you set it up in on / off and run 5 degrees over and 5 degrees under you're better off than you were stock . I just feel these controllers are capable of fine tuning so why not ?


----------



## tallbm

chopsaw said:


> Once you assign a value to P leave it be . It can be whatever . I affects P by slowing it down , or speeding it up . That's how you adjust getting to set temp without extreme over run .
> 
> Same with D on recovery . D tells P how aggressively to react and for how long on temp drop .
> 
> Long story short , if you set it up in on / off and run 5 degrees over and 5 degrees under you're better off than you were stock . I just feel these controllers are capable of fine tuning so why not ?


Yep! And we both know they can be tuned to hold dead on because ours do :D


----------



## normanaj

Just got home and its cold and dark.Was looking forward to doing some tweaking with it tonight,another day.

Huge thanks to 

 SmokinAl
 for making this sticky.The info that both 

 tallbm
 and 

 chopsaw
 have provided is invaluable.The Auber supplied instructions are intimidating to most and this thread clears up so much!

If you were ever hesitating to switching to an Auber PID for your MES this thread is the place to start.


----------



## JckDanls 07

normanaj
 ...  You can bring your controller in the house and play with it and check values...  The smoker doesn't need to be plugged in to it for you to play with the buttons and get familiar with it ... But of coarse to see how the changes are actually gonna work then it would need to be plugged in...


----------



## normanaj

JckDanls 07 said:


> normanaj
> ...  You can bring your controller in the house and play with it and check values...  The smoker doesn't need to be plugged in to it for you to play with the buttons and get familiar with it ... But of coarse to see how the changes are actually gonna work then it would need to be plugged in...


Never thought to do that.

From the info supplied in this thread I've a very good idea where I want to go as far as settings are concerned.I think I might do a little tweaking tonight and next smoke see if I've dialed it in better.


----------



## zwiller

Thanks for taking the time to do this.  OMG I am SOOO happy I went wifi and can avoid most of it LOL.  That said 

 JckDanls 07
 is totally right play with it sans smoker. I do it all the time to save settings.


----------



## chopsaw

You can certainly check settings and make changes , but to long without a load will send it into an " open loop " 
Even under a load it needs to get to set temp in 90 minutes or less .


----------



## JckDanls 07

chopsaw said:


> You can certainly check settings and make changes , but to long without a load will send it into an " open loop "
> Even under a load it needs to get to set temp in 90 minutes or less .



HMMMM ...  Didn't know that...  then what happens when it goes into an open loop ??

 I have sat here and played with mine for hours...  like I said though...  mine has 20 or 30 steps (don't remember)...  So I sat for hours programming steps... I have never changed any of the PID settings... just set temps and went with it...  I did auto tune it quiet a few times in the past... It holds temps right at what it's set at ...


----------



## chopsaw

JckDanls 07 said:


> HMMMM ... Didn't know that... then what happens when it goes into an open loop ??


I'm using an Auber 1510 , so my comment is from that manual . I believe it goes into a cycle where it stops supplying full power to the element so it doesn't overheat . I did have mine do that when it kicked on the limit switch because it didn't see a load . I had to unplug it and it reset itself after it sat for awhile .


----------



## wesir

tallbm said:


> Where you place your Auber temp probe inside your smoker matters. I ALWAYS use the lowest rack of my smoker and clip the temp probe under the center of the lowest rack.


I mounted mine dead center in the back but will try swapping out for a grate mounted one in that location and see if it works better.


----------



## keahunter

tallbm said:


> This has come up numerous times so I figured I would try and write a simple "how to" for doing Auber PID time, temp, and P-I-D settings.
> 
> Auber makes a great PID, however their documentation and instructions are technical and also likely written by someone that isn't very strong with organized writing, documentation, etc.   So I figured I would make this post and simplify it all.  (Don't worry I don't think I'm the model of writing this stuff out, I just think I can take the good info from the manual and put it into a friendlier step by step approach lol)
> 
> Below you will see simplified steps for setting time and temp and then simplified steps setting the P-I-D values.
> 
> 
> *Time and Temp Settings:*
> This set of instructions will allow you to set a single time and temp so you can start using the Auber PID to cook.  Multi step setup is pretty much just repeating these instructions but for the additional steps if needed, which is often not needed (steps go C-1 & t-1, C-2 & t2 ... C-6 & t6 for six total temp and time steps).
> 
> Abbreviated Time/Temp Instructions for Quick Refresher:
> 
> Press SET
> +/- for "*C-1"* set temp value
> SET
> +/- for "*t-1"* time, value="*4320*"
> SET
> Change values of C2 & t2 ... C6 & t6 to "0"
> 
> 
> Single Cooking Step Instructions with Explanations:
> 
> Turn on the Auber PID
> Press the *SET* button and the display should show "*C-1*" for about 1 whole second and then the display will show you the current number value for the step 1 temp
> Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to increase or decrease the set temp you desire for step 1
> Press the the *SET* button to lock in the set temp for step 1
> The display should now show "*t-1*" for about 1 whole second and then the display will show you the current number value for the step 1 time duration to run
> Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to increase or decrease the time in minutes you desire for step 1 to run using the C-1 set temp.  *IMPORTANT*: Make this a ridiculously high number like "*4320*" minutes which is 3 days so it cannot ever shut off on you based on the time/timer setting.
> Press the the *SET* button to lock in the time duration for step 1
> 
> 
> The display should now show "*C-2*" which is step two.  The whole process starts over again for setting C-2 and t-2 for the second step.
> Set all values for steps 2 - 6 (C2 & t2 ... C6 & t6) to a value of zero "*0*" following the same pattern instructions you just performed.  You will never have to mess with these steps or values again unless you decide to do a multi step smoke.  I personally just walk outside and change my temp values when I need them to change instead of using multiple steps.  It's just easy that way and I'm never leaving a long smoke unattended anyhow.
> Your Auber PID is now setup.  Every time you go to use the smoker you can simply follow the instructions above to adjust your C-1 temp value for whatever you are smoking.
> 
> I don't believe you would ever need to adjust the t-1 value because I think it starts fresh from that large number each time you start up the Auber PID. I don't think it remembers the time where you last stopped.  Feel free to confirm this on your own to ensure this statement is correct :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P-I-D Settings:*
> This set of instructions will allow you to change your P-I-D values so you can fine tune the Auber for your smoker.
> Member
> 
> chopsaw
> has reported the following settings for an MES30, where the settings hit and hold dead on to the set temp you enter in.
> 
> *P = 7
> I = 208
> D = 210
> 
> IMPORTANT:* Where you place your Auber temp probe inside your smoker matters.  I ALWAYS use the lowest rack of my smoker and clip the temp probe under the center of the lowest rack. Why?  Because it is the closest to the heating element and gives the fastest response times on reading temps from the heating element.  This fast reaction time will help the Auber or any PID controller react well and will affect your P-I-D value settings since behavior is all based on reading the temp inside the smoker.
> I always have the temp probe in the same spot every time!
> 
> These likely work very well for an MES40 but if initial heat up takes too long or it seems a little slow reacting you can try a P value of 3-5 and that should improve heat up and speed of performance without going to far.   The lower the P value the more aggressive the heating, which can lead to more overshooting the set temp than desired.
> I feel you cannot avoid overshooting on initial heat up if you want it fast, but you can find a nice spot in the middle of fast heat up and overshooting.
> 
> Abbreviated P-I-D Instructions for Quick Refresher:
> 
> Hold SET until "*LoCK*" shows
> +/- for value "*166*"
> SET
> "*P*" +/- for value="*7*"
> SET
> "*I*" +/- for value="*208*"
> SET
> "*d*" +/- for value="*210*"
> SET
> *IMPORTANT:*  Turn off the Auber, turn it back on for settings to be locked and ready to use
> 
> P-I-D Setting Instructions with Explanations:
> 
> Press and HOLD the *SET* button for  until the display shows "*LoCK*" (holding the button should be roughly 3 seconds of time or a little more)
> Release the SET button and the display will change from "*LoCK*" to "*0*"
> Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to enter the value "*166*"
> Press the *SET *button again and the display should show "*P*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*P*"
> Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to enter the value "*7*" for "*P*" if this is you first time trying to fine tune your Auber to behave with an MES smoker.  A value of 3-7 should be a good range of options for P if trying to fine tune.
> Press the *SET *button again to lock in the value and the display should change and show "*I*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*I*"
> Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to enter the value "*208*" for "*I*" if this is you first time trying to fine tune your Auber to behave with an MES smoker
> Press the *SET *button again to lock in the value and the display should change and show "*d*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*d*"
> Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to enter the value "*210*" for "*d*" if this is you first time trying to fine tune your Auber to behave with an MES smoker
> Press the *SET *button again to lock in the value and the display should change and show "*At*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*At*"
> You do not need to set any other values for the "166" list of parameters
> *IMPORTANT:*  Turn off the Auber and turn it back on for PID values to be utilized.  They do not take affect until the unit is turned off and then back on again.
> That is it for setting the P-I-D values.  Chances are should only have to do this one time with the values provided but may need to follow the steps changing the "P" value if you want faster initial heat up or you are trying to get the smoker to hold "dead on" to the set temp.
> 
> 
> *Fahrenheit / Celsius Settings:*
> I figured I would add this in here since the USA uses Fahrenheit (F) and pretty much the rest of the world uses Celsius (C).
> 
> F/C Setting Instructions:
> 
> Press and HOLD the *SET* button for  until the display shows "*LoCK*" (holding the button should be roughly 3 seconds of time or a little more)
> Release the SET button and the display will change from "*LoCK*" to "*0*"
> Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to enter the value "*155*"
> Press the *SET *button again and the display should show "*SC*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*SC*" which should be "0", do not change this value. (SC is the offset for your temp probe.  If your temp probe reads high or low when you test it in boiling water [don't let water get in the probe, it is not water proof], you can make the adjustments here to correct however far off the reading is)
> Press the *SET *button again and the display should show "*out*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*out*", do not change this value
> Press the *SET *button again and the display should show "*C-F*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*C-F*"
> Use the "*+*" or the "*-*" buttons to enter the value you desire for your unit of temperature measurement, "*F*" for Fahrenheit or "*C*" for Celsius
> Press the *SET *button again and the display should show "*Mod*" for about a second then show you the current value of "*Mod*"
> Turn off the Auber and turn it back on to lock in the settings and see the changes, no need to change anything or go further
> This is a simple value setting but you have to go through a few of the "155" list of parameters to get to it.
> 
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> If you made it this far than congratulations!
> 
> I know this topic comes up every time someone gets an Auber PID controller.  I hope this info helps and if you need to know more about rewiring an MES smoker to work with a PID controller (Auber or any other kind that is plug and play) then feel free to check this thread out for the simple rewire :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MES Rewire Simple Guide - No Back Removal Needed!!!
> 
> 
> Lately I've seen a number of posts about guys wanting to rewire their MES.  I had wanted to post a quick and simple guide for those out there that are curious or those that simply need to rewire but need a little assistance.  Well here goes.  Disclaimer:  When messing with electrical equipment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokingmeatforums.com


Thank you!!


----------



## DinkyDoodleDoo

I have a new Auber AW-1520H, and I can't seem to reset the WiFi settings. It says "For AW-1520H/AW-1510H, hold both the SET key and Timer key (2nd key from the left) for 2 seconds," but I still can't get it to the fast blinking mode - it's either a slow blink, a steady blue LED, or no LED at all. Does anyone know how to actually reset the WiFi?


----------



## tallbm

DinkyDoodleDoo said:


> I have a new Auber AW-1520H, and I can't seem to reset the WiFi settings. It says "For AW-1520H/AW-1510H, hold both the SET key and Timer key (2nd key from the left) for 2 seconds," but I still can't get it to the fast blinking mode - it's either a slow blink, a steady blue LED, or no LED at all. Does anyone know how to actually reset the WiFi?


Hi there and welcome!

I don't.  Never had one of their wifi units but I'm pretty sure someone will come along and may have answers :)


----------



## mosparky

Should be exactly that way. Just did mine the other day. Curious why you get a solid blue light. That means it is connected to wifi. Slow blink, trying to connect to wifi, faster blink waiting for wifi set up.
Is your wifi or another in range unsecured ? Have you entered the password and only think it failed ? I had issues I believe were related to battery permissions on my phone. Made some changes and seems to work for now, but will have to wait for better weather to really try it.
Also make sure you have the latest Auber app (AuberWiFi) downloaded on your phone, I read on their site that there will be issues if you try to use the old app.


----------

